# Blyxa Japonica gone from brilliant to very average



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all...

ok, s I've had Blyxa Japnoica growing in a 72L 2ftx1ftx1.5ft tan wih a total of 38 Watts in 2 T8 lights.

The Blyxa did so well that it poduced enough shoots to grow from 3 separate stes to about 20 full buhes across 2 aquariums now.

Problem is, I intoruduced one of the SERA Co2 start kits using the effervescent tabs every 3 days along with daily flourish and flourish excel. Since doing that and also introducing a few fast growing little plants, the Blyxa seems to be breaking off and the leaves are going transparent. I've since removed most fast of the added plants except those you see in the pics.



















Thought the fish might be eating the centre of the leaves and breaking off, but only have endlers, neon and cardinal tetras, a few red cherries and about 6 chameleon shrimp. I've researched and none of these apparently munch on leaves.

Also, checked with the LFS and other local forums regarding the little pond snails, MTS and tiny ramshorn and apparenly they don't either. The LFS girl said she thought it sounded like some defficiency in lighting, yet I'm on about 2 WPG.

So, the quandary.....and help, info, advice appreciated.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ropate,

Seachem Flourish and Excel does not give you any fertilizer "Macros". If you have successfully grown these plants in this setup before, my guess is with the addition of CO2 the plants are demanding more nutrients. If this is a new setup for these plants, try moving one or two back to the original setup and see if they recover. My guess is a nutrient problem.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with Roy there. Also by adding '...a few fast growing little plants...' you're starving the Blyxa. Add some macros and see what happens.


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

ok, given the amount of time i've spent online for this, i should be clear. but to be absolutely certain, macros are what exactly? and is there a commerfcially avail fert that supplies it?

Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

No such thing as a stupid question.  Macros refer to the nutrients needed in larger amounts. These are carbon (C), nitrogen (often supplied as nitrate), potassium (K), and phosphorus, (supplied as PO4, phosphates).

They can purchased individual as chemical entities, like KNO3 for nitrogen, KH2PO4 for phosphate, and K2SO4 for potassium. (The carbon of course is done either via CO2 or Excel). You can also purchase these as solutions, for example the Seachem line of individual liquid ferts.

Here's a couple of links you might find helpful in reading about plant nutrients, etc:

http://www.rexgrigg.com/index.html
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Agreed, it looks like a deficiency.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

It's also very common for plants to take a few weeks to respond or adapt to a new environment. This can happne even when the new setup is perfectly well suited to the needs of the plants. I second what has been said about nutrients though.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I have seen blyxa do this when adjusting to a new environment. I've found a piece of plant tab underneath to be very beneficial in establishing it. I could very likely end up growing like a weed.


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for that, shall get a few more of the macro....i have a home made type fertilizer off a local supplier in Austalia who is a fantastic plant seller andall natural...

one of which is similar to excel with regard to carbon.

the other is a daily fert containing nitrogen, potassium, meganesium, iron, molybdenum, manganese, boron, zinc and copper dissolved in water...

is this sufficient?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

It would be impossible to know if it is sufficient wihtout knowing the concentration that you are adding and the size of your tank. Concentration of the nutrients is usually given in parts per million and in the Fertilator above you can calculate it. You will have to find out what the make up of your ferts is from your supplier.

From what I can see there is already a problem in that there is no phosphorous included in this mixture.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

check out the estimative index article under fertilizer section


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

hmmm....ok, i have reverted to the old ferts i was using when it was going gangbusters.

Ferreal Spureal and Flourish excel combined with Co2 addition every 3 days. Will try out the fertilator...thanks


----------

